
Commandeer App – Version 1.0, May 1, Release Information - bob33
https://medium.com/@sergeantServerless/commandeer-version-1-0-release-information-ab641e7196e
======
qubex
There’s s a (common) grammar mistake: “let’s” is a contraction of “let us”,
it’s “lets”(in the sense of “allows” that you’re looking for.

